# Show your Halloween-themed Christmas gifts



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll post mine tomorrow as i don't get to open them until then. I know i'll have some Halloween things cause i do every year...Halloween/gothic presents are the best!!!!!


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

OMG i love your xmas zombie toys Garth!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

So, under the tree, I found a Jack Skellington coffee mug, and a really cool bat mobile. The Deduction counted a set of zombie action figures, like the ones Krnl Mustard received for Secret Reaper. 

I'll post pics when I get around to taking them 

Buon Natale, all


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

tortured_serenity said:


> Halloween/gothic presents are the best!!!!!


You got that right, tortured_serenity



tortured_serenity said:


> OMG i love your xmas zombie toys Garth!


Thank you very much.



The Auditor said:


> So, under the tree, I found a Jack Skellington coffee mug, and a really cool bat mobile. The Deduction counted a set of zombie action figures, like the ones Krnl Mustard received for Secret Reaper.
> 
> I'll post pics when I get around to taking them
> 
> Buon Natale, all


_The_ Batmobile?! Brucey is gonna be p-issed... All sound cool. Can't wait to see pictures, The Auditor.

Feliz Navidad.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I made out like a freaking bandit! I got the lego monster fighters castle and hearse set, an animated guillotine kit (you put it together then the guillotine chops the head off the victim and it falls in the basket!) an animated Sam figure from the movie Trick R' Treat (he's adorable) Season two of the walking dead, a furry black comforter that is SO soft and finally a living dead doll set of nosferatu and his victim!!!! I'm having a gothic christmas 
http://youtu.be/lJ6X6PSej5k


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Not specifically Halloween but ties into my dark side. A nice Disturbed shirt, "Amid the Shadows" a book written by a friend mine and leader of a local paranormal group and "Lost Landscapes" a book from a local Utah women (Linda Dunning) and contains stories about Utah's Ghosts, mysterious creatures, and aliens.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Your gifts sound awesome, tortured_serenity.

Nice presents, Stringy_Jack. Disturbed's Mascot, 'The Guy', is a really cool character, even if his name is _ridiculously_ generic


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I had a great Halloween themed Christmas. I got a new PanaVise for soldering large lighting controllers, a bench top drill press for building my pneumatic props, a sd card video player to use with my projections and a copy of Eddie Murphy's "The Haunted Mansion". I also got this really cool pirate that holds a wine bottle to use as a decoration at our parties.

http://


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great score, Halstaff. If your pirate drinks enough, maybe he can play the part of Rudolph next year


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's a pic of my haul. It's not EXACTLY Halloween, i guess, but close enough for me...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I watched a video of that Sam in action on YouTube earlier, since I figured that was which you meant; he is pretty darned hilarious Those 'Monster Fighters' _LEGO_ sets are sweet. Nice gifts all around, tortured_serenity


I treated myself to the plush version of Bedtime Sadie, one of the _Living Dead Dolls_ that I have been wanting for ages, who arrived just in time for Christmas (showed up yesterday). Her eyes open or close depending upon her positioning, as shown, which I thought was really neat.



















From my mom, I received this spidery _Hot Wheels_ car, 'Fangula'; it reminds me of something that the Munsters would drive


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I got 2 issues of The Walking Dead comics....maybe it's because I've never really seen a comic before but geeze these suck! I don't how how they got such a great show from this stuff


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Christmas was hard this year with my Mom passing away. She had already put gifts under the tree for all of us, and had everything ready. It was the first Christmas we have had that the gifts brought more tears than smiles, but she would want us to enjoy the gifts. She had gotten one gift for the entire family that is more of a Halloween theme, and it is one that we will treasure for years and years to come. It was a Jim Shore Oogie Boogie from Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great gifts everyone got i will post pics of mine when get home tonight.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh man garth, i'm glad you started this thread, this will be fun. garth, nice gifts. my fave though is the doll. she is wonderful.
tortured, i wish i had that gothic song for my haunt this year, it would have fit perfectly. i love everything you got, and it's halloween for sure. i love legos and i love dolls.
stringy, some good reading there.
halstaff, you made out like a pirate. [garth, nice humor, maybe halstaff will have a red nose too]
pumpkin, that is very touching. sorry for your loss. what a wonderful mom you had. those gifts will be under the tree i bet as a tradition. i lost my mom just before xmas 3 years ago. i still miss her. every year right up until she got the memory loss game, there was a present under the tree from santa for us. jim shore from your mom was a wonderful idea.
okay, here's what i got for xmas, my daughter said...what's your favorite. gotta say, this is one year where everything i got was awesome, no favorite








doctor dreadful aliens eat everything you make...strange plant collection [grow brains, eyeballs, venus style bugtrap, plant moves], cupcake stencils, and a tool caddy.
i also bought myself a present, it was a Christmas ornament to hang on the tree of a pirate parrot


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Deadna said:


> I got 2 issues of The Walking Dead comics....maybe it's because I've never really seen a comic before but geeze these suck! I don't how how they got such a great show from this stuff


What rock have you been hiding under for all these years, Deadna?! Comics have been around for _eons_ in one form or another...

Pumpkinking30, that Oogie Boogie is amazing, and a marvelous reminder to have of your mother. Again, my condolences.



hallorenescene said:


> oh man garth, i'm glad you started this thread, this will be fun. garth, nice gifts. my fave though is the doll. she is wonderful.
> 
> okay, here's what i got for xmas, my daughter said...what's your favorite. gotta say, this is one year where everything i got was awesome, no favorite
> 
> ...


Thank you, hallo.

Funny how 'Dr. Dreadful' is back in style once again; I have been seeing items from that line _everywhere_, it seems. All of your gifts are very nice.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok here is my Christmas gifts my stocking was the chest haha


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have that treasure chest saki, what an awsome idea to use it for a stocking. i use mine for all my halloween pictures. i'm not into candles so much, but i think they look cool. i would use that candle holder for a potion bottle. i really like your little fortune teller girl. i bet you're drooling at the bit for that cool gargoyle garth.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Halstaff said:


> I had a great Halloween themed Christmas. I got a new PanaVise for soldering large lighting controllers, a bench top drill press for building my pneumatic props, a sd card video player to use with my projections and a copy of Eddie Murphy's "The Haunted Mansion". I also got this really cool pirate that holds a wine bottle to use as a decoration at our parties.
> 
> http://


I love your wine holder never seen one like that before.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i for got this lol


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Pumpkinking30 I am so sorry for your loss especially around Christmas, I am sure you will treasure the last gift she was able to give to you, keep your head up she is smiling down on you right now. 

As for my Halloween/Christmas gift natha, I mention it every year around Halloween to my family you would think they would take advantage of the sales after Halloween. Oh let me take that back my co-worker did get me some stickers for my cards next year and very happy to have them. She is not really into Halloween but she is always open to hear what I have going on.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> ii'm not into candles so much, but i think they look cool...i bet you're drooling at the bit for that cool gargoyle garth.


I'm the opposite, having _loads_ of candleholders/sconces No doubt about that last part

Even if the gargoyle, who seems to be digging in his ear (possibly just the angle), _is_ my favorite, all are awesome gifts, Saki.Girl. 



Arlita said:


> I mention it every year around Halloween to my family you would think they would take advantage of the sales after Halloween.


Maybe you are the only one in your family who actually _thinks_, do you think? I agree with you


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, nice duct tape. 
arlita, maybe you have so much, they don't know what to get you.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I too was actually shocked that nobody thought to get me a Halloween-related gift for Christmas. However, I got some nice black pjs and black slippers, both very nice gifts. And, I got an iPad, so I can check on HF whenever I want.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Garthgoyle said:


> What rock have you been hiding under for all these years, Deadna?! Comics have been around for _eons_ in one form or another...


You'd think growing up with 8 brothers there would have been some in the house but they just never got into that...or baseball cards either for that matter. I only remember reading Readers Digest as a kid


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks like Santa takes advantage of post-Halloween clearance sales! The little skeleton sits in a hammock, which he is hanging from in the picture.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Loved your photo CareTaker. Nice little band of carolers dropping in there! Helsa just sold out so your Santa had nice timing and good taste--all three now gone. Have to admit that Serena is extremely beautiful. Kind of regret not adding her to my GR grouping. Stoneman looks a bit...er, maybe too much eggnog?...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

caretaker, you got the mother load. i would love to have serena


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Loved your photo CareTaker. Nice little band of carolers dropping in there! Helsa just sold out so your Santa had nice timing and good taste--all three now gone. Have to admit that Serena is extremely beautiful. Kind of regret not adding her to my GR grouping. Stoneman looks a bit...er, maybe too much eggnog?...





hallorenescene said:


> caretaker, you got the mother load. i would love to have serena


Thanks guys! I bought Stone Man around Thanksgiving and the two ladies I put on my letter and sent it off to the North Pole. Looks like the big jolly guy and his elves have great timing! I agree, Serena is beautiful, she's my new favorite! Hoping that Serena does make a return next Halloween so that more haunters can have the chance to own her! I'm hoping to see Venetian Victoria return as well so that I can complete the collection, but I'm running out of room! Stone Man does look pretty weird next to the other two.. his "wrinkles" make him look _dead_ tired!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

graveyard, that little skelly dude is a riot next to those big props. i hope to get vincent and serena yet. helsa is beautiful, and so is venetian victoria


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

I got this on Christmas:










Now, if I can just find books on robot law and juggling law, my extremely idiosyncratic law library will be complete .


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

TheGraveyardCareTaker, awesome presents. Have you tried out the little skeleton yet? I'm curious what you think of it in action, since, to the best of my knowledge, no one seems to have posted a review.

CDW, looks like a neat book.


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

I dont have pictures but my son got The Walking Dead board game and the first of the graphic novel , also we noticed on the Just dance 3 game that my daughter got for Xbox has a This Is Halloween dance challenge on it. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hallow, i saw those in stores. they sound cool. i wonder how fun is the halloween dance challenge. hmmm, that gives me an idea
cdw, so is the book a comedy book, or a serious book. tell me a little about the book.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> cdw, so is the book a comedy book, or a serious book. tell me a little about the book.


I haven't actually had a chance to read it yet, but I believe it's a serious overview of all the first-year law school subjects (so, basically a survey of the law generally), but through the lens of Halloween-related cases and laws. I'm a lawyer, so it's relevant to my interests. I would love working for a boutique Halloween law firm .


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cdw, sounds like a useful, good book to have. nice present


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's most of my Halloween Christmas haul.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7387372.-2207520000.1356798201&type=3&theater

I hope that is clickable/viewable to all. 

Not shown are a brain gel candle (definitely going to be set dec for the next haunt) and a couple more bottles of Grinning Skull (that should be enough to get me through until next season).


Funny story about the CD actually. That one was a happy accident. You see, my girlfriend's mom isn't all that good at interwebbing. She went to 
Amazon and searched for my wish list. As it turns out she simply searched Amazon for my name, not a wish list search. And then proceeded to buy things from "my list". I got some off the wall stuff that made no sense but we laughed hysterically. The Halloween CD happened to be one of the items and the only one not getting returned.

Some of the more... interesting and funny items were a workout CD (trust me, that's hilarious if you know me) and religious book (I'm an athiest). We got a solid chuckle out of it because she became aware of the error two weeks ago and decided to run with it for the laughs. She's kinda awesome like that.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's funny rob. well, you did end up with some awesome gifts. kudos to your girlfriends mom.


----------



## MasterKrane (Jun 26, 2011)

*nightmare Xmas tree*

This is our homemade tree!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

krane, i'm loving it. it's very festive and pretty. nice touch


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

don't have a picture of it, but I got the jumping spider from Spirit Halloween,, hubby knew I wanted it and surprised me,. I cried, it touched me so, he knows the way to my heart for sure!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Bethene, That was a great gift. It is nice when they listen during the year to what you might like.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

his and her perfume /cologne from ed hardy comes in a white skull for her black skull for her


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great presents, wandererrob. I had to laugh at your comments about the workout CD and religious book.

MasterKrane, your homemade tree is very nice.

Glad to hear that you wound up with the spider that you wanted, bethene.

I normally cannot stand Ed Hardy (sorry), but those are actually pretty cool, ihauntu.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

My girlfriend got me this book
http://takalak.narod.ru/gorey/


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That book is quite amusing, diggerc


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethene, we don't need a picture, we all know what that awesome prop is. you are a lucky girl, give hubby a hug. your haunt is going to rock this year. that's the kinda prop where you know you're going to jump everytime. 
ihauntu, i want one of each of those. they had out 2 twilight vampire perfumes at walmart, i wanted one of each of those 2, but didn't get lucky. i did get a bottle of ...soul 2 soul... by faith hill today. yeah, i just bought it for the name, would be nice if i like the smell as well. hope i do.
diggerc, cool book in a morbid kinda way. but yes, cool


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

and this calender
http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/shop.html


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow you guys got such great gifts! I tried to get the hubbt to get me some halloween themed gifts but it did not work out. I will push harder next year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice calendar.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

not really halloween specific, but still... 










by far the best present EVER.. ok maybe not ever, but it is pretty awesome!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh and some buttons, but dunno if i got a decent pic of those.

edit:
found the pic


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mari, pretty lamp, that is a nice gift. the buttons are awesome. i collect buttons.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ditto, got a bunch of ac/dc buttons and a few aerosmith and i think maybe a couple harry potter buttons. pretty small collection so far. 

i love my lamp, finally got it plugged in next to my bed last night and gotta say it puts out some nice light! not super bright but good relaxing light.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks like a neat calendar, diggerc.

Great gifts, mariposa.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks, hubby did great this year considering he just winged it! gonna have a hard time topping it next christmas.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

You guys are amazing coming across all these items. I gotta start looking harder.


----------



## Zombiemodels (Dec 30, 2012)

I have to say my brother did good this year! One of my favorite little treasures store is closing and he went and cleaned up on some vintage type items! Needless to say it was the best Christmas present I got!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

got season 2 walking dead, zombie t- shirt, a Dark angle on a skull, and a oven mitt with Skulls..
here are some pictures of the ornaments that we made this year.






made several of each, the SR this year may get one


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I LOVE your haul Saki girl! Aren't those day of the dead liquor bottles awesome, i have the set of 3 and love them! I'd like to have the big ones too, maybe someday.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Garth...i don't have the bedtime sadie plush myself but she's adorable. I've been collection LDDS since they first came out. Did you see the pic of my collection?


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Ihauntu...OMG i love those bottles!!! I collect bottles and especially skull bottles. I wonder if i can find them on ebay, i'm sure i wouldn't step foot in a store that sells them lol. 




ihauntu said:


> his and her perfume /cologne from ed hardy comes in a white skull for her black skull for her


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice decor pieces, Zombiemodels. 

Very cool ornaments, moonwitchkitty. The gifts sound great, too.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zombie, i'd say he did good. hmmm, wish i had a brother. i think
moon, those are cute crafts, and you got some awesome presents.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

tortured_serenity said:


> Garth...i don't have the bedtime sadie plush myself but she's adorable. I've been collection LDDS since they first came out. Did you see the pic of my collection?


I somehow missed this post the first time Thanks, tortured_serenity. I don't think so (just Nosferatu and the victim, which are very cool dolls). I can't believe how much some of them go for now...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a salt and pepper shaker of a vampire biting a female. Picture later


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Zombiemodels, love the witch in the back ground! it is all very cool!!

I need to take a picture of this, but friends of ours got me a wooden witch. rather primative wood, but cute, that is the 2nd year in a row they got me a witch of some sort,, they also know the way to my heart, love me my witches!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I have a salt and pepper shaker of a vampire biting a female. Picture later


Never seen that one before... We are counting on you, so don't let us down



bethene said:


> I need to take a picture of this, but friends of ours got me a wooden witch. rather primative wood, but cute, that is the 2nd year in a row they got me a witch of some sort,, they also know the way to my heart, love me my witches!


Sounds great, bethene. Some of those primitive items are incredibly nice.


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

I got this for my b day (new years day) so sorta x mas time halloweeny style luv it too!!


----------



## Larry Talbot (Nov 3, 2012)

I got a Barnabus Collins model from my Dad, I'll post a pic when I finish painting it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oohhhh rexy, me likey too


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Neat watch, rexygirl. 

Looking forward to seeing the painted model, Larry Talbot.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm happy for all of you and totally jealous! I asked my family to get me Halloween stuff for Christmas but no one did.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

You have a good hubby bethene!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

dbruner said:


> I'm happy for all of you and totally jealous! I asked my family to get me Halloween stuff for Christmas but no one did.


You can surely do better; time to get a legal separation...


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I got the world's best slippers from my best friend....










And I bought this for myself. Merry Xmas to me!










I also got a skeleton & mummy tea light holders.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lil Ghouliette, awesome slippers Nice pendant, too. Are the tealight holders glittery? If so, I think that I may have seen them at Big Lots this past season.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

@ Garthgoyle : Nope, no glitter. I do feel like I've seen them from somewhere though. I just don't remember where. >_<! I'll have to take a pic when I get home from work.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

My Girls (Sin Girls) surprised me with this box of pure delight for the lab. I can only imagine where they found all this fantastic stuff.
































































Brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

So jealous you made out like a bandit


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent gifts, icyuod2.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

My wife completed my witches' coven and my Walking Dead zombie collection in one day. The masks are from Death Studios.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice, Killed by Death.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lil ghoul, i would freak if i got those awesome slippers. that necklace is sweet too
icyu, your girls did good. they have great taste
yes death, your wife is awesome. nice gifts


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I feel so spoiled.  Man I just love looking at all the Halloween at Christmas.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

icyuod2 said:


> Man I just love looking at all the Halloween at Christmas.


Sounds funny, but _so_ true


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

icyuod2 said:


> My Girls (Sin Girls) surprised me with this box of pure delight for the lab. I can only imagine where they found all this fantastic stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is that tool at the top there? 

and where in the world does one score so many interesting things? i cant even imagine. looks like they raided an abandoned hospital from the 60's lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

mariposa0283 said:


> and where in the world does one score so many interesting things? i cant even imagine. looks like they raided an abandoned hospital from the 60's lol


Who is to say that _they_ don't reside in an asylum, hence the easy access?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

the thought had crossed my mind, garth. lol


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Coffin Clock







Garnet Coffin Earrings







Haunted Hot Sauce







Hearse Earring







Painting


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Neat gifts, murtisha.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

murtisha, nice gifts. i want the earrings


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i want the earrings


Found them, but they are not cheap (by my definition, anyhow): http://www.pushindaisies.com/candypress/scripts/prodView.asp?idProduct=329


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, they are so pretty, and so worth it, but out of my budget too.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

love the painting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

That's reaaly cool, just what everyone needs !!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Killed by Death said:


> My wife completed my witches' coven and my Walking Dead zombie collection in one day. The masks are from Death Studios.
> 
> 
> View attachment 146667
> ...


Great masks KBD! Death Studios stuff is first class. If I'm not mistaken those are Old Crone and Green witch (white hair version). I'm looking to get Old Crone myself to finish my coven this year. I'll be interested to follow your progress.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> what is that tool at the top there?
> 
> and where in the world does one score so many interesting things? i cant even imagine. looks like they raided an abandoned hospital from the 60's lol


Tools of the undertakers trade. That my dear is the stuff nightmares are made of. A codman 64 anal speculum.  The rest are for opening veins and bleeding you dry. Ever watch Canadian pickers? (Like American pickers with 2 losers.lol) In 2 of their episodes, they run into a guy named Marty. Marty go's door to door at old hospitals, funeral homes etc and asks to pick them. You'd be surprised how many of those places open the doors to him. He recently purchased 3 caskets with viewing windows the other day. (1930's samples) Anyhoo, Marty is dating one of my girls. What he didn't pick was purchased when a 150 year old pharmacy (Chapman estate) was auctioned off here in my home town of London. I actually met Marty there while making purchases of my own..


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

hallorenescene said:


> murtisha, nice gifts. i want the earrings


Those were my favorite gift!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Great masks KBD! Death Studios stuff is first class. If I'm not mistaken those are Old Crone and Green witch (white hair version). I'm looking to get Old Crone myself to finish my coven this year. I'll be interested to follow your progress.




Thanks Jdubb! You know your masks! The Old Crone mask is evil looking in person, though they're all great. As you know, the hardest part of buying a mask from Death Studios is trying to decide which one to get.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

icyuod2 said:


> Tools of the undertakers trade. That my dear is the stuff nightmares are made of. A codman 64 anal speculum.  The rest are for opening veins and bleeding you dry. Ever watch Canadian pickers? (Like American pickers with 2 losers.lol) In 2 of their episodes, they run into a guy named Marty. Marty go's door to door at old hospitals, funeral homes etc and asks to pick them. You'd be surprised how many of those places open the doors to him. He recently purchased 3 caskets with viewing windows the other day. (1930's samples) Anyhoo, Marty is dating one of my girls. What he didn't pick was purchased when a 150 year old pharmacy (Chapman estate) was auctioned off here in my home town of London. I actually met Marty there while making purchases of my own..


i figured it was something gruesome like that lol. very interesting story.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

mariposa0283 said:


> not really halloween specific, but still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Where'd you get THAT?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

hubby found it on amazon. runs about 40-80 dollars depending on the seller, heres a link for ya!

http://www.amazon.com/Nightmare-Bef...words=nightmare+before+christmas+tiffany+lamp

it is such a freakin nice lamp, i love it more than a person should love a lamp lol


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

murtisha said:


> WOW! Where'd you get THAT?


Cool. Where did you get the lamp?


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

My son asked me if I wanted a new flat screen tv for my bedroom for Christmas. I told him I would love one for Mother's Day but I would really like a Dremel for Christmas so I could work on some Halloween stuff in the basement to pass the winter months. He knows I have wanted a Dremel ever since I told him that most people on HF use a Dremel to make props. 

So I got a shiny new tool with a gazllion attachements that I have no clue how to use but I have plenty of time to figure it out. So happy to have a Dremel to play with although it could be scary in the wrong hands, and by wrong hands I mean mine. I spend enough time at the hospital for work I hope I don't end up in Emerg.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

totally spaced some of my other halloween related gifts.. i got evil dead and fright night (the original, the remake sucks so hard! and i only saw the original about a month before i saw the remake so im not even a lifer). and hubby also got me some goosebumps books because i had mentioned earlier in the year that i wanted to see if i still liked rl stines works as an adult.. i was mostly talking about fear street, but goosebumps are always welcome too! also got a bunch of miscellaneous harry potter stuff.


----------



## Tyra (Feb 27, 2011)

I know that I am totally BTT'ing this thread (sorry about that), but I don't know anywhere else I can share how excited I was for my Halloween Themed Christmas lol Heck, my stocking from SO had a Demon baby hanging out of the top of it, along w/Zombie family decals (instead of the stick figure ones you see on the back of mini-vans), also got a TON of the Dept. 56 Halloween village stuff (houses, props, etc). Excited to start building my village.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Pretty awesome haul, can't wait to see your village. I've always wanted to start collecting


----------



## Tyra (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks! I am moving in a few months, so I haven't done a thing with them other than take some out of their boxes to admire lol They are all currently packed into big boxes. I can't wait to get settled so I can start building!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Tyra said:


> I know that I am totally BTT'ing this thread...


I seriously have no idea what the heck you just said...

Very nice haul. I detest those sickeningly-cute stick figure families, so it would be nice to see zombified versions on a vehicle for a change


----------



## Tyra (Feb 27, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> I seriously have no idea what the heck you just said...


LOL Sorry, BTT= Back to the top... when you reply to a thread that isn't on the front page any longer, sending it back up.



Garthgoyle said:


> Very nice haul. I detest those sickeningly-cute stick figure families, so it would be nice to see zombified versions on a vehicle for a change


Yup, me too! The only ones that I have seen that made me chuckle are the '*** family' ones (http://www.decaljunky.com/p-6130-the-***-family-decals.aspx **since the link has a curse word in it, it won't work... replace the *** in the link with the curse word for butt lol)


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm going to order the vampire family set i found, or get it from Spencers. 
http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/ar...the-fun-back-into-a-3402896.php#photo-2615491


----------



## Tyra (Feb 27, 2011)

I saw those last weekend, love them!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Tyra said:


> LOL Sorry, BTT= Back to the top... when you reply to a thread that isn't on the front page any longer, sending it back up.
> 
> Yup, me too! The only ones that I have seen that made me chuckle are the '*** family' ones (http://www.decaljunky.com/p-6130-the-***-family-decals.aspx **since the link has a curse word in it, it won't work... replace the *** in the link with the curse word for butt lol)


Now I know... and knowing is half the battle Thanks for the explanation

Amusing. I also like the 'Schitt family' ones: http://www.decaljunky.com/p-9346-the-schitt-family-car-stickers-window-decals.aspx




tortured_serenity said:


> I'm going to order the vampire family set i found, or get it from Spencers.
> http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/ar...the-fun-back-into-a-3402896.php#photo-2615491


I like those (and it doesn't hurt that the dog closely resembles a gargoyle).


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tyra, that is quite the stocking. nice haul. although i do admire the villages, so far i have managed to keep my dollars in my pockets. i do love looking at them. they are so cute

i like all the decals, but i hate to admit it, but those schitt ones win it with me.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i like all the decals, but i hate to admit it, but those schitt ones win it with me.


Hehe. Good choice, hallo


----------

